# )

## Mmmaximmm

,     -))
      ,     ))
    ,         )
         . 
   -     .
 ,        ))
 - ,      . ,  -   )
      ,         ,            ,  -     ,   , ..    .
  ,       (-  ) 30  . 
    ?  ,    ,    ,      .
      .       ,     )
   .

        .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ?


 -   10   25
     , :Lupa:

----------

> - ,


    ,     :Smilie:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, -  ))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,


!
  )  ,    ))

----------


## Anastacii

.    .
    ( ,  ).   ,     ,       . 
     ,   ,    .            .    ,     ,    .

----------

> 


      ,        :Smilie:

----------


## AendM

> ,     -))
>       ,     ))
>     ,         )
>          . 
>    -     .
>  ,        ))
>  - ,      . ,  -   )
>       ,         ,            ,  -     ,   , ..    .
>   ,       (-  ) 30  . 
> ...


  :Smilie: )     120     ,      ,    -  10  7.        " "   (        -   -     8         (((   .. )       ,         ((  "" -     ,     "     20       ?        ".  (   ) ,     - !        ""  -    10%  ((  !    3 .....   ((        5   !     1   25    !  !           10-15% .            (   )                  -        ,     50% .        ...            3-4     .

----------


## vdo

-    . 
     ,     ,    AendM "-.         ,    .
           .      ,      -  .     ,       .      ,    .
     .

----------

> ,      -  .


    -      ....

----------

-     ,      . 
          .   18    ,      ,   .     ,      ,   ,      . , , ,            ..     .    ,    , ..   ,       , ..         .
    ,     , ..     ,   ,    20      .    .                    .       ,     ,  .
       3   ,   .    " 6      ,  20-?". 
, ,     ,  ""  . ..  10  3 .   2  15,  .         . 
     ,  ,      ,  ,         .       1 . ,       60 . . 
  ,       ,      "" ,  ,              . 
  " "   ,    ""         . , ,   , ,   .   . 
           ,     ,     ,      ,   , ,  ,    .

----------

.

----------

> )     120     ,      ,    -  10  7.        " "   (        -   -     8         (((   .. )       ,         ((  "" -     ,     "     20       ?        ".  (   ) ,     - !        ""  -    10%  ((  !    3 .....   ((        5   !     1   25    !  !           10-15% .            (   )                  -        ,     50% .        ...            3-4     .


 !       .     100 %     .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .   ,


      ?



> .


 -    -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, , ,     -         .
    ,   -   -     ,         ,     ,         )
   3,         ,        )

 ,   - ,  - ,   ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mmmaximmm

2. " "    ,        ,    ,       ,       ,     .

-   ,      ))

     ,     .      (     )  .

----------

. ,     .     40-  .      2- , ,  .     ,      ,       ,  ,   -.  3       ,    1 ,       8 .    -         .  ,    -    .    ,   .
    .        ,       .     ,     .        ,         -  -,  .     ,   ))
 ,    ,           -.
      .     .

----------

> ,       .     ,     .        ,         -  -,  .     ,   ))


      ,

----------

> 


    ,   ,        2-3    .     ,        ,       ,       ,   ?  ?
 ,   ,    1-2,   .     ( ),       , ,     ,    .    .       ,      .  ,    ,         .       ,      .     ,    ,   ,   .
      ?  , ,     .   -   ,         .            .    -   .   -  .

----------

> ,   ,        2-3    .     ,        ,       ,       ,   ?  ?


     ,       -            ,       .
"      " -  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


        ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,       -            ,       .
> "      " -  .


 -   ,     


   .

----------

> ,       .


 




> -   ,


  .     .        .  5    ()      50      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

-       ,   -     ,    -      .

----------

> ?
> 
> 
> 
>  -    -



  ,      . ,    ,          ,    ,     -   .         . 
       -  .    .     ,  .    , .   .

,     ,            ,               .   .  ,   -   ,        ,  .     . 
 ,         ,  ,         ,   ,      ,  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -  .    .     ,  .


 



> ,         ,


,  ,     1/10   ,

----------


## AendM

> ,  ,     1/10   ,


    -     ,     -   ,     110%          .   . 
            .    (      ),     :
1-        59 .  ! ? ?    (((
2-               ,             .            !          .         -      (   )        -  . 
3-  ,             (((

     ""   " -   " ((           2-   ,  ,      ( )        -  .             ,  .            (((

   "    " -     !    (    ) !       ,   ,   -, -          .    ""         ,                  ".+.-+++....+++",        .           ,             .        ,           ))            ,             (   )                  ,       ))

    ))     -   ""     ,       .     ! )))  -  -     )))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,   ,        ,     :
1.     ,     
2.  
3.

----------


## AendM

))        " ,    ")))   ,      ))    (   )  ))

----------

> ,  ,     1/10   ,


 ,     . ,     ,  ,   ,         .    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,      ))


   /   --?





> .


    )))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> " ,    "

----------


## AendM

> 


))      ))

----------

> ,   ,        ,     :
> 1.     ,     
> 2.  
> 3.


       ,      - "    ".

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> "    ".


    /,     ?

----------

> /,     ?


"  "
,     (  )  "-    ".  -      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


  ?    ,       .    ,     ,       .        ,           .  .    .         .      ,     .

----------


## -13

> ?    ,       .    ,     ,       .        ,           .  .    .         .      ,     .


      .    ,     -      .

----------

> ,   ,        ,     :
> 1.     ,     
> 2.  
> 3.


    ,   .
         .     2-3 .   2-3   ,    ,     -.    -          (   ).      .   .     ,   ,    ,    ,     . ,   ,  ,     .   -  .     ,   ,         -, .
   ,  .   ,         .        9        ,            ,     ))

----------

> ,  ?


        .    ,   ,      ,    .
      ,   .  ,    ,    . , ,      41   ?      ?   ? ))  ,   ,  ,    .   -    ?        ,         .
     -       ,     .  ? ( )  ,   ,    ,   .   .   10  .    ,    -.
  ,           ,      .         . 
    .
  ,        ,   2     ,     -   5 .
, , , ,   -    ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 2-3 .   2-3   ,    ,     -.    -          (   ).      .   .     ,   ,    ,    ,     . ,   ,  ,     .   -  .


   /   ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> , , ,


  )

----------

> /   ?


  ,    ,      .   -   ,      .   ,        .     ,   ,     (   ) ,   ,    .   ,    .
     ,  ?  ,    ,    -       ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.   - .   5   ,      .     ,       ,  ,    .        .

 - - 2  ,     24/7,    10   .

     ,     ,  .

    )
  3 -   )  ,     , , ,  , ,   .      .

----------

,    . .     ,   .            )      )      5 .    ()   5 .   .
   8     .      ,         ,   ,      (,    ).    : ,     ,                ,     . ,      -  .        .       ,   .    ,   ,     ,     -.      ,    .         .     :    - ,        .  .       -  ,   .  ,     ,   ,   ,    .  ,          ,     .     ,    .      ,    ...       ....      ... ,       ,    ,   -      ?    - .    1 ,  .

    -   ,      (  ),     1   . ,   -  .     33   9  6, -.    -    -,   5  .      ,   .   .     .    ,    -    ,   ,       ,      5  ,     .       .     ,      .      .     .

     - . ,  ,    .   ,  ()  ,   - ,   ,    .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,    . 
   . :  , , ,        .        .   .  ,   .    , , .    ,   .
,      -      -  ,      .
       -   )
      ?               ,    ,       .
    ,     ,  N 4,5  6. , ,  ,      .
       )

----------

> ,   .
>          .     2-3 .   2-3   ,    ,     -.    -          (   ).      .   .     ,   ,    ,    ,     . ,   ,  ,     .   -  .     ,   ,         -, .
>    ,  .   ,         .        9        ,            ,     ))


 !         .  ,    ,    .   . ,     .

----------

**,   .     -  .   ,        .       ,       ,   .     ,     ,     .
    .    ,    ,  -        .
   ,      .   ,     (  ),     ,     - .  ,      -    .           (  ),    - ,     -     .        , ,       ,       ,       .       ,    . ,      .     ()  ,       ,    ,   -       .     .    ...

----------

> **,   .     -  .   ,        .       ,       ,   .     ,     ,     .
>     .    ,    ,  -        .
>    ,      .   ,     (  ),     ,     - .  ,      -    .           (  ),    - ,     -     .        , ,       ,       ,       .       ,    . ,      .     ()  ,       ,    ,   -       .     .    ...


,   .      .   ""     .         ,     3 ,           .    ,       , ..   .))))    ,     )))))

----------

,     ,   ,        .       ,           01.01.16 . .   .  ,           .   .

----------

**, ,  ,   ,  .   ,      ,    .    ,    .      ,  ,   ,  -     ,      .   -    -?   -      .          , ,         (  )     -   ,   -    ?  -       .       )
     .     ,     -     ?   ,      ,   ,    .    ,     -      .    .

----------

,  .    :"    ".

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     (  ),     ,     - .  ,      -    .           (  ),    - ,     -     .        , ,       ,       ,       .       ,    .


  ,   )

   -    ,

----------

*Mmmaximmm*,      . ,     ,    - .         (  ,     ),     .        .     -   -      . ,            - .           ,       ,        ,    - .    ,    .   ,       (-),   .  ,      -   ,    ,    , , .         . 
   -     ..  .         (   ).    .  .   ,    .    ,    .  99%      .    ,    ,    .

----------


## AendM

**,      . ,     ,    - .         (  ,     ),     .        .     -   -      . ,            - .           ,       ,        ,    - .    ,    .   ,       (-),   .  ,      -   ,    ,    , , .         . 
   -     ..  .         (   ).    .  .   ,    .    ,    .  99%      .    ,    ,    .[/QUOTE]

* -*      ))      )))   ..      ))  :Wink:              ))    )))

----------


## alexstrel

> **, ,  ,   ,  .   ,      ,    .    ,    .      ,  ,   ,  -     ,      .   -    -?   -      .          , ,         (  )     -   ,   -    ?  -       .       )
>      .     ,     -     ?   ,      ,   ,    .    ,     -      .    .


        .     ,           ,       .  : "    ,     .    ?". "      ". "         (  )." "     ...". " ,      ,   ?" "        ." (-    ,     ,      ,  ). "      .     ". (            ,    .                    ).   //      ,   ,        -    .     ,    .

----------

*alexstrel*, ,     .    ,     . -     .      ,     (   ,   )     .   ,              -    ,  ,         .     -            -      .
      ,  99,9%.         .       .       .     ,   . -      ,  "" .     ,  6      ,     ,  :     ,   ,   ,     .111  1111   .    (!)        .       .      .    ,        ,    ,    ,  -      ,   .             .   ,   .   12 .   -    ,      ,  ,       ,         .                 .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> .


   ,  ))

----------

> ,  ))


 !     1 ,      .   ,  17  ,     .

----------


## 999

( 
  ,        ,       ; , ,  ...      ,     .
  ,   ,     .     ,     ,        .    - 50 000  10 ,   5 000.  ,    5 000 .     .    )

----------


## 999

(   )       50 000  10     .  .   ,  ,     .   ,      11,12 -  . .  ,          .   ,      20 ,     1   2 500? ?    (

----------


## alexstrel

> (   )       50 000  10     .  .   ,  ,     .   ,      11,12 -  . .  ,          .   ,      20 ,     1   2 500? ?    (


 .  10   -? ,    .  ,      ,    .      .
    .          .

----------

> .  10   -? ,    .  ,      ,    .      .
>     .          .


      (   - )    .     ,      .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> (   - )    .     ,      .


+ 
       ,     ?

----------


## 999

> .  10   -? ,    .  ,      ,    .      .
>     .          .


    1 . "  "  2-       100  ,   ,  +       ,   ..;  8-   60    ,  ,    (+      9 );+ " "               , -  35-40. 
      10  50 000.   11,12  ..    . 
    ,  (

----------

> 1 . "  "  2-       100  ,   ,  +       ,   ..;  8-   60    ,  ,    (+      9 );+ " "               , -  35-40. 
>       10  50 000.   11,12  ..    . 
>     ,  (


 , ...         :Ass:

----------


## alexstrel

> (   - )    .     ,      .


 ,  ?      -?          .     ,     ,                .




> + 
>        ,     ?


  ,      .    

 ..          .

      ,

----------

> ,  ?      -?          .     .


  :Smilie: 
       )))

----------


## alexstrel

> )))


      ,          .     1   .

----------


## alexstrel

> 1 . "  "  2-       100  ,   ,  +       ,   ..;  8-   60    ,  ,    (+      9 );+ " "               , -  35-40. 
>       10  50 000.   11,12  ..    . 
>     ,  (


      ?
    ,   .           (   )  .  ..   ,      ,     10   .          .

----------


## 999

> ?
>     ,   .           (   )  .  ..   ,      ,     10   .          .


   ,     .  ,           ,   ,     ...

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> )))





> ,          .     1   .


 )
   ))

----------


## TDK

.       ,       ,    .        )))     ...

----------


## alexstrel

> )
>    ))


   .      .




> .       ,       ,    .        )))     ...


         .

----------


## Kazachkov

.
  .       ?     ? 
    .   ,   .       . 
       .   ""    10 000.    ,   15 000  .
        .      .  ?      ?    .    )))

----------


## dashunia1

,

----------


## ˸

> .    ,    -    ,   ,       ,      5  ,     .       .     ,      .      .     .


    ...    
 "    .    .
- , , -    -    ,     ."
         )))

----------

> .


 .




> .   ,   .       .


    ,       .
    ,       ,  ,   ,   .




> .   ""    10 000.    ,   15 000  .


   ,     ,          10 . .,     30 . .

     2016. 141 . .,     "  " -  .   ?
    )




> .


  , .   .
  )  ,  ( )    :yes:

----------


## -13

> )  ,  ( )


  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


    , ,  ...  :yes:

----------

> .   ,  17  ,     .


     ?  ,  ,     (  23 ). 
    ,  !

----------


## olegis11

> -   10   25
>      ,


 .

----------

> .
>   .       ?    ""    10 000.    ,   15 000  .


     .  ,       .  ,    " ".
,    .   .

----------

,   ,      "".   -   .          -      -   .    -  .   ,  ,          .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

.
   .
      .
          . 
  ,        .
.....   -   ))     90    .   ,       )

----------

> ,     -))
>       ,     ))
>     ,         )
>          . 
>    -     .
>  ,        ))
>  - ,      . ,  -   )
>       ,         ,            ,  -     ,   , ..    .
>   ,       (-  ) 30  . 
> ...



  Mmmaximmm .   ,         .        ,        .        -  . ,      -     . , ,    . 
!  , ,    (     ),   .     . 

      ,     .       ,  ,  -,    ,   .  ,        -   )

  -    (),     . 
   , ,    .

----------

> ,


    -  ,      ,  
     ,      
      ,       ..  ..




> 


     ""

 ,       ,

----------

> ""


  .  ( - )     .
  .

      ,    (  ) ,  . 
    ?      .   ,   .

----------

> ,   .


.          

     -.    ,  .      1  .   1:  ,  1:   .     15%.      ,    ,    2014 .      .... 

   -  .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> -


       -   (-!)

----------

> -   (-!)

----------

> .


    ,    -   .




> -.    ,  .      1  .   1:  ,  1:   .     15%.      ,    ,    2014 .      .... 
> 
>    -  .



,  -  )))

----------

> ,    -   .


   -

----------

> 1:  ,  1:   .     15%.


   ?   .



> ,    ,    2014 .


   ? ,      ?
       - (   ) -    .  :Dance2:

----------

> -   (-!)


   -    ,    -)))

    .             :Wink: 
    -       .  )

----------

> ?   .


  ?....

     ,

----------

> - (   ) -    .


,    ,    ,    ..

----------

> -        -)))


    -, 

   , 

 ,      ,

----------

.



> ,


..        ? :Cool: 
        ,   .       .
      .    - ,   .    .
:      -     .        -  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> ,    ,    ,    ..


 ,    ,    - ,    ? :Biggrin:   ...   
  -         -     ...    -   ,   ...

----------

> -, 
> 
>    , 
> 
>  ,      ,



   .      -)

----------

> ,   .       .


     .          




> -     .        -


  ,  .    ,

----------

**,    ,   ,          .    ,      ?




> ,         .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  :Wow: 
+       )

----------

> ,   ,        2-3    .     ,        ,       ,       ,   ?  ?
>  ,   ,    1-2,   .     ( ),       , ,     ,    .    .       ,      .  ,    ,         .       ,      .     ,    ,   ,   .
>       ?  , ,     .   -   ,         .            .    -   .   -  .


..........         ?      .          ,   ...       ?  "    ,  "?

----------


## MaksimSimf

?  ?      99,9% .   -  ,        .      )            .            )   ,      )

----------


## MaksimSimf

:        -                        ,  )

----------

